# 100 Mbit Frage



## mycrotrend (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich einen Server mit einen 100 Mbit Uplink habe, heisst das, dass wenn beispielsweise 10 Personen mit 10 Mbit downloaden, die Leitung sogeshen "ausgelastet" ist?


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2012)

Ja, wobei die 10 Personen nicht volle 10Mbit erhalten werden da es ja noch den Netzwerk Protokoll Overhead gibt.


----------



## F4RR3LL (19. Juni 2012)

Crosspost:

100 Mbit Frage - Server Support Forum

Gruß Sven


----------

